# a girl spoke to me today



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

and i spoke back and even managed to get her email address.......im quite proud of that anyways


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

How does one get a girl's email address?

You can help me out, bro.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Colton said:


> How does one get a girl's email address?
> 
> You can help me out, bro.


lol god knows, she could tell i am shy which is a very nice change from thinking i am arrogant


----------



## DarkMask1 (May 12, 2011)

You have to give us more info dude. Where was this and was she a complete stranger? Who and how did it initiate?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

it was at tafe(mini uni) and she was a complete stranger, there was a round table and i sat at it and she moved her chair over to me and said "your really shy right?"


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Then what did you say? I would have just said, "yeah."


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i managed to get a good conversation out of it, talked about music, animals, courses ect i dont know how i managed it since i have never done something like that before


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Grats man


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

josh23 said:


> Grats man


thank you


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

can you share?? xD


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> can you share?? xD


lol pity i cant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is good news, 161.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> That is good news, 161.


thank you very much 

if i can get an emails address anyone can so i hope this story can inspire someone


----------



## tinted (Jul 19, 2011)

well done:clap


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Hey, congratulations! Little steps like these lead to huge changes.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

thank you both Oscar7(i hope so but its hard to tell) and tinted(also welcome to the site)


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, haha, and welcome to the site yourself! You're newer than I!


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol true, pity i dont think she likes me but i dunno it might just be paranoia


----------



## Ramorakomo (Jul 21, 2011)

This my first post, Figured if was worth of a first post, Congrats man, That is big **** imo, depending on your situation. I know for me that would be Crazy xD. I don't know what i have but i'm pretty sure its Social Anxiety. I am 18, Never gotten a girls number, never kissed a girl, **** i don't think i have ever even held a girls hand -___-. I just cant man up to approach them, and imo i'm ugly so they don't approach me. I'm going to try and find a therapist, to get like a diagnosis and hopefully some help.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ramorakomo said:


> This my first post, Figured if was worth of a first post, Congrats man, That is big **** imo, depending on your situation. I know for me that would be Crazy xD. I don't know what i have but i'm pretty sure its Social Anxiety. I am 18, Never gotten a girls number, never kissed a girl, **** i don't think i have ever even held a girls hand -___-. I just cant man up to approach them, and imo i'm ugly so they don't approach me. I'm going to try and find a therapist, to get like a diagnosis and hopefully some help.


thank you, welcome to the site, at 18 i was exacly like you also, i bet your much better looking than you think you are(most people with SAD are) and that is very brave of you for seeking help so you should be proud of that


----------



## Ramorakomo (Jul 21, 2011)

161 said:


> thank you, welcome to the site, at 18 i was exacly like you also, i bet your much better looking than you think you are(most people with SAD are) and that is very brave of you for seeking help so you should be proud of that


Its a scary thought, I mean if i don't get this **** under control i could easily end up living with my parents being the 40-year-old-virgin that everyone jokes about, but could become a reality.. I know my healthcare don't cover a Therapist :/ But i'm going to a college and they gave me healthcare so i'ma look into what it covers.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ramorakomo said:


> Its a scary thought, I mean if i don't get this **** under control i could easily end up living with my parents being the 40-year-old-virgin that everyone jokes about, but could become a reality.. I know my healthcare don't cover a Therapist :/ But i'm going to a college and they gave me healthcare so i'ma look into what it covers.


good luck i think it does cover therapy but i am not sure, in all honesty if i can be lucky enough to come across a girl that spoke to me and speak to her back you can also because i am horrible with girls


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

email address?? WOW...haha **** I usually ask for their twitter j/k


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

JS13 said:


> email address?? WOW...haha **** I usually ask for their twitter j/k


lol well i didnt ask her for her phone number because i would speak to her much more if i had her email address instead of phone number

also she poked my hand today, first time a girl touched me in 3-4 years so it was good even if it was only a poke


----------



## Ramorakomo (Jul 21, 2011)

161 said:


> lol well i didnt ask her for her phone number because i would speak to her much more if i had her email address instead of phone number
> 
> also she poked my hand today, first time a girl touched me in 3-4 years so it was good even if it was only a poke


maybe in a couple weeks you will be poking her


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ramorakomo said:


> maybe in a couple weeks you will be poking her


lol she kinda already has a boyfriend :b its just nice to be able to speak to a girl face to face


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations on that!  You must feel pretty good about yourself right now! Enjoy that and enjoy the girl!


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

BornInTheWrongPlanet said:


> Congratulations on that!  You must feel pretty good about yourself right now! Enjoy that and enjoy the girl!


lol thank you, i am really enjoying talking to her she seems to understand my insanity :b


----------



## Timcanpy (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm kinda envious with you, I'm really not good talking with girls...

Scared I might say something weird with them...

Anyways Congrats...


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

Timcanpy said:


> I'm kinda envious with you, I'm really not good talking with girls...
> 
> Scared I might say something weird with them...
> 
> Anyways Congrats...


i am horrible with girls also, i am just lucky i came upon the right one who doesnt think i am a nutcase


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congrats, man!


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Congrats, man!


thank you


----------

